# Maverick HPX-T boat cover



## njwelsh4 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am looking for a sensible and affordable replacement cover for a Maverick HPX-T. I have an old cover that a friend gave me a long time ago that gets the job done, but was far from ideal then and is falling apart now. A local canvas shop quoted $1,500-1,700 for new custom fit cover. If I had a $40K skiff, maybe, but for this 15 year old skiff, no deal. That's 2018 Belize tarpon trip money. There has got to be a stock boat cover out there that fits this hull relatively well, is of decent quality and I'm guessing cost, $200-300, maybe a bit more. I want it to cover the poling platform and engine without shorting one side of the hull or the other. And hopefully it will last a few years. I'm hoping there is another HPX-T owner out there that has skinned this cat already. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Do a search, there is at least one thread on here about that topic


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get a heavy duty tarp in many sizes. Find one that covers the boat and hangs over the sides enough to bungee to the trailer.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I've used the blue cabelas boat covers. They have some that are really heavy duty and cheap. If I remember correctly mine was less than $100 for a 16 foot boat and it held up really well.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

You can DIY with Coolaroo fabric for $150 or so. It isn't as pretty as custom or semi-custom but it is easy and you can make it fit like a custom in a couple hours. There are a few semi-custom covers around $400. Try boatcoversdirect and get the THT discount.

Sorry missed how old this thread was.


----------

